# Portland Oregon Lucky Lab Ride Sunday May 10th



## Boris (May 4, 2015)

Same time, same place! Lucky Lab 19th & NW Quimby, Sunday May 10th at 12:30pm.


----------



## vincev (May 4, 2015)

I'll try to be there if the weather is good.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (May 4, 2015)

I'll probably be divorced but I'll be there! Mother's Day? What Mother's Day?


----------



## Boris (May 4, 2015)

vincev said:


> I'll try to be there if the weather is good.




Looks like rain. Sorry. Too bad. Maybe next time, huh?


----------



## adventurepdx (May 5, 2015)

Don't forget that Pedalpalooza is coming up! You should post the June ride here:
http://shift2bikes.org/cal/viewpp2015.php


----------

